# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  forumivirtual.com ~ Një Komb, Një Gjuhë, Një e Ardhme ~

## CuNi Tr

Nje faqe qe prej vitit 2004, Ka sherbyer dhe vazhton te sherrbej si nje nga forumet qe organizon ruan dhe trajton traditat, historine, vlerat kombetar, Popullaritetin me te madh emori gjate kohes kur sherbente si nje faqe support realiteti.org faqes me te madhe muzikore ne vitet 2003 - 2008 Po ashtu ka supportuar ne vitet 2010 - 2013 nje nder chatet shqiptare Fajtori dhe Albnetwrk ku mori edhe meritat e bashkimit te Shqiptareve ndryshe nga cjemi mesuar online.
    Kjo eshte historia e jashtme dhe arritjet si webmaster  :buzeqeshje: 

    Gjithmone kam kerkuar qe website tja pershtas kohes dhe per kete arsye, faqa ka shume addonse. Po kerkoj qe faqen ta ndryshoj por po mendoja ta kaloj ne vbulletin 5 ku mobile app eshte shume konstruktiv edhe te jep aktivitet te gjere ne faqa mire po vbulletin si platforme eshte shume e rende dhe po mendoja xenforo fati keq i xenforo eshte se nuk pershtat mire dhe nuk ka nje app si vbuletin aktualisht 80% e userave perdorin telefonin dhe e ardhmja qe une e mendoj eshte vbulletin 5 !
    Aktualisht Aplikacioni per cel funksionon edhe per Vbulletin 4 por eshte shume i varfer me njoftime pasi teknikisht i eshte pershtatur Vbulletin 5
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...tin.build_1452

    Ju faleminderit per vemendjen,
https://ForumiVirtual.Com

----------


## Neteorm

Forumi qe pretendoni se keni ju krijuar nuk eshte asgje tjeter pervecse nje shabllon i forumit shqiptar madje jo vetem ju po edhe shume te tjere qe pretendojne se kane krijuar dicka tjeter.

----------


## CuNi Tr

Eshte me aktivi aktualisht ne tema esenciale. Dicka tjeter... varet si e kupto ti po eshte me verte dicka tjeter !

----------


## Deni_Boy

O Niku po ci ke bere forumit ? Aty qenka bere me zi se ketu

----------


## CuNi Tr

Lol Jo re se ke von re mire  :perqeshje:  pastaj i ka mbyt Facebook kto forumet po ktu ka ngel si balon pa bisht!  :perqeshje:

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Anej eshte me mizerje. Per ate pune ktu pavarsishte se nuk ka shume antar aktiv tani, po per vizitor eshte me i madhi nven. Ktu ne f/sh jane te arkivuara  mijera info qe shqiptaret marin duke klikuar. Niku je dy her gabim. E para qe genjen kur thua per ate forumin e lodhur qe eshte me i mire, e dyta qe ke shkel rregulloren baze per reklamimin e nje forumi konkurent ; )

----------

Eloh ! (15-01-2021)

----------


## Realmadrid 2018

Kush do filma pa ndalesa te kaloje ne keto dy opsione 

https://www.facebook.com/Shqip-Engli...7917932610478/

https://bestmovien.wordpress.com/

----------


## CuNi Tr

> Anej eshte me mizerje. Per ate pune ktu pavarsishte se nuk ka shume antar aktiv tani, po per vizitor eshte me i madhi nven. Ktu ne f/sh jane te arkivuara  mijera info qe shqiptaret marin duke klikuar. Niku je dy her gabim. E para qe genjen kur thua per ate forumin e lodhur qe eshte me i mire, e dyta qe ke shkel rregulloren baze per reklamimin e nje forumi konkurent ; )


Ceshtje preceptimi, ju pohuat ate qe thash edhe une ka usera ska aktivitet... nuk erdha te bej konkurenc por te kishte nje backlink sic e ka fv qe prej vitit 2009
https://forumivirtual.com/showthread...5197#post20519

Une nuk gabova  gjeta vendin e duhur ashtu sicdo forum i ngjashem tjeter qe eshte po ktu, prandaj them se eshte me i mire se ka preceptim tjeter nga ai i juaji, per me shume ka edhe opsione  e me te pershtatshme dhe teknike.  

Pra Lazo nuk ka pse tvesh ndeshkim!!


Nese dikur mund te kishte konkurenc sot duhet te jemi bashkpunus per tu rritur edhe me shume ne motorret e kerkimit ne google se facebook po i mbyt jo vetem forumet por edhe portale te ndryshme  :shkelje syri:  Por Forumet si fsh edhe fv jan  djep kulture per cdo shqipfoles  qe kerkon !!

Dhe se fundmi nuk jam niku po dikush tjeter.

----------

